

Budget your time, Design your life - ovechtrick
https://medium.com/products-i-wish-existed/4f631ebb9b80

======
michaellee
I think part of this would be similar to an OEE in operations management
terminology, where one would analyze how one spends one's
day.(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overall_equipment_effectiveness>) Most of
the things people do, they do every day. For an OEE analysis of how one spends
one's day, inputs could be turned into buttons-- just click the button with
the task as you switch tasks. With the inputs in the system, it would be
fairly easy to optimize, schedule preferred tasks, and see where the
inefficiencies are. It would be something like rescue time
(<http://www.rescuetime.com/>) with the addition of tasks that are not
performed on a computer. I wonder how much just being aware of how one spend's
one's time would affect how one budgets time for future actions.

